# Divorce crossing state lines?



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I was at an activity with my son last night, and a mom I know started telling me about her ongoing divorce. They were living in another state, and he cheated, so she took the kids across the country to move in with her parents. Her H didn't fight the move. She told me she had to wait ____ months to establish residency here, and then she filed in this state.

I know I'd need to speak to a lawyer to get the best answer, but does anyone have any experience with something like this? We aren't in our home state, and my W hates it here. I'd like to think that she wouldn't do it, but she's batshyte enough at times to the point where I could see her trying to run off to another state with our two kids. Could she do that and attempt to file in that state? I guess my first action would be to get a court in my current state to order her to bring the kids home? Could she run off without the kids, establish residency in another state, and file for D there?


----------

